# iMAC 3.2GHz Intel Core i3 V.S 2.66GHz Intel Core i5



## l33mimi (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey guys,

I am decided on purchasing the iMac but i am debating between the 2009 version or the 2010 version. 
The differentce between the two machines is that one runs on the *i3* with *3.2GHz* and the 2009 version runs on
*i5* wth *2.66GHz*. Does anyone have any idea which machines is suppose to run faster, or if its really possible
to tell the difference? Thanks for the help


----------



## timmy1986 (Dec 10, 2010)

i3 has smaller distance between transisters on the cpu.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Check out these:

http://barefeats.com/imac10o.html

http://barefeats.com/imac10v.html


----------

